# This weekend, the fish won



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

So I am posting this a little late due to having to clean my garage out because my OCD kicked in. I am also posting this in both the surf and pier and bridge report for reasons that are about to be clear…
Sunday morning 0500 I started out looking for new grounds to fish due to the NAS pier being closed. Been reading some good reports about PCOLA Beach so thought I would start out there. Wind as out of the NNE at a steady 10-12 gusting to 15-18, temp was around 39-41 degrees. Current was at a steady 3 knots from east to west. On a falling tide. Bait was Berkley gulp 4” Penny Shrimp on a 1.25 Jig head augmented with BG Jerk Shad orange and green colors. I prob would have done better with live shrimp but I had planned to bounce around that day so I did not want to have to lug a bunch of gear. I kept the bait about 2 feet down in the column and after an hour only had two hits of something small. Saw a lot of bait balls swimming around but way out past the second sand bar. Also saw some crazy top water action but too far out to even cast.
0700 decided to grab a coffee (and some gloves) at circle K and move to another location.
Tried a small pier just under the bridge to Pcola beach after walking up and down the bigger pier east of the bridge and talking to several people. The wind had abated some and the protection of the bridge made it comfortable. Same baits as before mentioned this time not even a nibble. Talked to some other people including an old salt named Tom, (they confirmed a lack of bite or sightings that morning, not even one mullet) 2 hours total time, I decided to move back to the west side of town after observing not a single car on the Sykes pier.
0940 Made it back to NAS Pensacola to another spot that had been told to hold the reds. Same baits as mentioned above, no wind due to being blocked by a high shoreline. Another hour goes by without even a nibble again….time to move on….again.
1100 Moved to a spot just by the marina on base only to find that it had appeared to be recently dredged. Another hour goes by on the same baits, wind picked up to about 5 knots, and no sight of life or bites. 
1200 packed it up and called it a day. No my Granddaddy always said a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work, but it is a hard thing to swallow after slaying fish for the past few weekends. He also says it’s called fishing and not catching for a reason. Times like these I really wish I would not have sold my boat a few years ago, or at least had a fishing kayak instead of two racing ones. 
 I will be gone hunting this weekend but the NAS Pensacola Pier is scheduled to be open again. The USS” Ruined this past weekend” should be gone in time for a great time. I will try and post any reports I get from there or any changes as I can. Perhaps I should just grab my gear and stand on the side of the ICW with a thumb out and a pant leg hiked up……

TRP
irate:


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Wrong bait for around base. And... you can't touch the bait with the fourth finger on your left hand or the fish won't eat it.


----------

